
Launching LinkedIn Events - mnkypete
https://blog.linkedin.com/2019/october/15/planning-an-in-person-event-just-got-easier-with-linkedin
======
Nextgrid
This is in reaction to what's happening with Meetup but one thing I can
guarantee for sure is that the experience on LinkedIn events will be much
worse.

LinkedIn has been absolutely awful the past few years, the website is awful,
the apps are equally bad as they just repackage the web app (they used to have
a beautiful native app back in the early days of iOS, now replaced by some
Electron-style garbage), there are dark patterns everywhere and the whole
platform encourages spammy content (the home feed looks similar to Facebook in
terms of content quality), so I'm expecting this new development to bring on a
lot of bullshit events.

------
mnkypete
Interesting timing with regards to the current Meetup fiasco. One has to
wonder if they scrambled to launch this after the news broke...

